# Angelrolle bespulen



## iguana57 (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe heute meine schnur bekommen und wollte mal fragen wie ihr das so mit dem aufspulen macht. 

Geht ihr in den Angelladen und laßt sie aufspulen oder macht ihr das zu hause selber ?

Ist geflochtene Power Pro


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

Schur von der Spule durch den ersten Ring, mit einem Spulenachsknoten an der Spule der Rolle befestigen, einmal mit Tesa umwickeln damit sie nicht durchrutscht, Bügel zu und dann kurbeln. Die Schnurspule lege ich immer in einem leeren Eimer und lasse die Schnur durch die Finger laufen und halte sie so auf Spannung (Lappen dazwischen, sonst wirds heiß).


----------



## Katteker (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

So wie Christian beschrieben hat. Lasse die Schnur aber durch ein altes Buch laufen. So ist sie ständig unter leichter Spannung. Durch die Finger ist mir zu fummelig. Bin da eher Grobmotoriker...


----------



## riecken (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Die Schnurspule lege ich immer in einem leeren Eimer und


 Fülle ihn mit wasser..  :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

Wieso mit Wasser füllen?


----------



## kosh87 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

Suchfunktion....nass lässt sie sich besser aufspulen da sie mehr Spannung hat, ich denke trocken geht auch da die Power pro ja härter ist. 
Aber eine Schnur muss nass sein :m
Und nebenbei bekommst du nicht so schnell heiße Hände beim aufspulen.


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

einfach mit der einen Hamd festhalten und mit der anderen einkurbeln^^ geht doch auch.
Aber am besten natürlich im Angelladen aufspulen lassen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*



kosh87 schrieb:


> Suchfunktion....nass lässt sie sich besser aufspulen da sie mehr Spannung hat, ich denke trocken geht auch da die Power pro ja härter ist.


Deswegen lasse ich sie durch die Finger laufen und lege einen Lappen dazwischen. Damit erzeugt man wesentlich mehr Spannung als sie durch das Wasser im Eimer hat.


> Aber eine Schnur muss nass sein :m


Beim Aufspulen? Sicher nicht. Oder legt Dein Tackledealer die Spulen in einen Eimer Wasser bevor er sie aufspult?



> Und nebenbei bekommst du nicht so schnell heiße Hände beim aufspulen.


Ich hab nichtmal heiße Finger bekommen als ich meine 30er Tyrnos mit 400m 200lbs PowerPro bespult habe. Lediglich der Arm tut vom kurbeln etwas weh, aber wayne..


----------



## iguana57 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

Hi..

Besten dank für die Infos. 

Habe die Schnurrolle jetzt zwischen die Knie gesteckt und dann durch den ersten Ring und gekurbelt. Ging wunderbar. Auf Spannung konnte man das ganze auch gut halten in dem man mehr oder weniger Druck durch die Knie auf die abspul Rolle gibt.

So war es auch in der Anleitung die ich von Power Pro gefunden habe erklärt.

Das Ärgerliche war bloß das ich vergessen hatte zu Unterfüttern  Also das ganze wieder runter auf eine andere Spule und alles von vorne.|uhoh:


----------



## kosh87 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Deswegen lasse ich sie durch die Finger laufen und lege einen Lappen dazwischen. Damit erzeugt man wesentlich mehr Spannung als sie durch das Wasser im Eimer hat.
> 
> Beim Aufspulen? Sicher nicht. Oder legt Dein Tackledealer die Spulen in einen Eimer Wasser bevor er sie aufspult?
> 
> ...



Mit dem Wasser klappt es gut, trocken sicher auch aber dann ist der eimer ja sinnlos, und drauf bezog sich die Frage. 
Mein Angelhändler spult keine geflochtene mit der Hand auf. Sondern mechanisch. 
Die schnur muss nass sein, das habe ich so direkt nicht gemeint. 
Ein filmtitel einer Angel DVD, der mir gerad dazu eingefallen ist passte einfach dazu :m


----------



## Katteker (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*



kosh87 schrieb:


> Mit dem Wasser klappt es gut, trocken sicher auch aber dann ist der eimer ja sinnlos,



Sinn des Eimers ist, das wegkullern der Spule mit der Schnur zu verhindern.

Spule einfach auf Fußboden=Spule bald unterm Schrank...:g
Spule im Eimer= Spule bleibt in ebendiesem und haut nicht ab...:m

Ein Reiskocher wäre natürlich genauso geeignet.


----------



## bastiv (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ein Reiskocher wäre natürlich genauso geeignet.


 
Genau, 
Spule, Reis und Wasser rein :q  so mach ich`s auch immer.


----------



## e!k (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

Eventuell schafft man es ja auch durch die entstehende Reibungshitze den Reis zu kochen


----------



## Parasol (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelrolle bespulen*

Hallo,



iguana57 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe heute meine schnur bekommen und wollte mal fragen wie ihr das so mit dem aufspulen macht.
> 
> ...



das Thema hat sich zwar erledigt; aber trotzdem:
Deine Anfrage lässt vermuten, dass Du die Schnur hast schicken lassen. Da ist der Angelladen in Deiner Nähe sicher nicht begeistert, Dir die Schnur wie üblich umsonst auf zu spulen. Es sei denn, Du bist dort ein guter Kunde und er kann auf weitere Geschäfte hoffen.


----------

